# boot animation & batter indicator



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone point me the right direction to replace boot animation & batter indicator. I really like the Humble boot animations with the green droid and green particle circling also for the battery I like the Humble percent % indicater.

Thanks


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

babyjake said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone point me the right direction to replace boot animation & batter indicator. I really like the Humble boot animations with the green droid and green particle circling also for the battery I like the Humble percent % indicater.
> 
> Thanks


The simple way is to use http://uot.dakra.lt/ to built a CWM compatible file. You'll need three files out of your ROM of choice (framework-res.apk, twframework.apk, and SystemUI.apk). You can unpack those from your ROM and upload them. There are a ton of different battery indicators and boot animations available there, and you can customize everything about every battery they offer.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> The simple way is to use http://uot.dakra.lt/ to built a CWM compatible file. You'll need three files out of your ROM of choice (framework-res.apk, twframework.apk, and SystemUI.apk). You can unpack those from your ROM and upload them. There are a ton of different battery indicators and boot animations available there, and you can customize everything about every battery they offer.


Well got a few things going but the darm boot animations is not working or not taking for some reason any ideas


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I realize this is old but maybe it'll still help...I have GC GBE and with that rom if you goto system/media/ there is a file called bootanimation.zip. That is the file that needs replacing for a new boot animation (go figure). However the zip that this site creates doesn't have a bootanimation.zip it has a sanim.zip (have no idea what that is about) but anyway I just pulled that file from the zip renamed it to bootanimation and moved it over to my system/media folder after deleting the original....correction I backed up the original file then deleted it and replaced with the new one.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

skatastic said:


> I realize this is old but maybe it'll still help...I have GC GBE and with that rom if you goto system/media/ there is a file called bootanimation.zip. That is the file that needs replacing for a new boot animation (go figure). However the zip that this site creates doesn't have a bootanimation.zip it has a sanim.zip (have no idea what that is about) but anyway I just pulled that file from the zip renamed it to bootanimation and moved it over to my system/media folder after deleting the original....correction I backed up the original file then deleted it and replaced with the new one.


That file depends on your ROM. Some use bootanimation.zip, some use sanim.zip. Since sanim.zip is the "typical" spot on a Samsung phone, I'd guess the site is using it when you choose Galaxy Type as your phone type.


----------

